# DXO Pro 8 - workflow with Aperture



## Learner (Dec 18, 2012)

Hoping to seek your insight on your workflow with DXO Pro 8. I've been using Aperture, but recently bought DXO. I love the features such as Key stone, lense correction, etc. But, trying to better understand the workflow. I understand that Neuro and others are using both Aperture & DXO. Could you please describe step by step your work flow using these two softwares? For example, where do you download your photos to? I hope that this question is not too basic... Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

Learner said:


> Hoping to seek your insight on your workflow with DXO Pro 8. I've been using Aperture, but recently bought DXO. I love the features such as Key stone, lense correction, etc. But, trying to better understand the workflow. I understand that Neuro and others are using both Aperture & DXO. Could you please describe step by step your work flow using these two softwares? For example, where do you download your photos to? I hope that this question is not too basic... Many thanks in advance for your help.



Regardless of which software package you use, you should always keep two copies. On different storage volumes. Period. Personally, I go a bit overboard.

I have a volume in my Photo PC just for receiving all my RAW files straight from the media cards. I organize that by date-desc and get the files organized the way I want to import them into Lightroom. Then I import into Lightroom in one shot and direct the DNG pictures to another volume where things are sorted by Category\Year\Date-Desc. (So Scout pictures go in Scouts\2012\121212-Ranch Visit.) Once I am done with my editing, I export from Lightroom into JPG files and those go in another "Exports" directory structure organized much like the one mentioned above. After that, I manually upload the exported pics to a Zenfolio online gallery.

My photo storage is on a RAID 1 Mirror volume and I also have another drive internally that receives automatic backups. There is actually more to it than this but I don't want to confuse folks. Suffice to say that by the time I have the pictures uploaded to Zenfolio, they exist in at least four places and often more than four if I haven't formatted the media cards yet or I've uploaded the exported jpgs to Zenfolio. In case you haven't noticed, I'm a bit anal. 

1. Media Cards
2. RAW Files 'Staging' Drive
3. Zenfolio Pictures Directory (separate drive)
4. Exports (eventually)

5. Backup Drive (eventually)
6. Zenfolio (eventually, but not RAW, just jpgs)


----------



## jhaces (Dec 18, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Once I am done with my editing, I export from Lightroom into JPG files and those go in another "Exports" directory structure organized much like the one mentioned above. After that, I manually upload the exported pics to a Zenfolio online gallery.



Why would you keep a copy of the exported pics? Is keeping the raws+catalog entries not enough for you? (How about automatically generating snapshots on export?) Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2012)

Agree about always having multiple copies. Now that I shoot with a 1D X, I have at least two copies, even right after the images are captured, since I write RAWs to both CF cards. 

As I've mentioned elsewhere, I use Aperture for image triage and library management, and DxO for RAW conversions. I do my image processing on a 17" MacBook Pro (often connected to a 27" cinema display).

Here's my workflow, in three parts - image triage, RAW conversion, image storage.

*Image triage*
[list type=decimal]
[*]Swap out CF card in camera*
[*]Use card reader (ExpressCard or FW800) to transfer images to new folder (e.g. Xmas Portraits RAW) on Desktop
[*]Import images into a Triage Library in Aperture as referenced images
[*]Sort through images, deleting the ones I don't want (I wish DxO had a loupe tool and faster loads! Aperture is better for traige...)
[*]Empty Aperture's trash, checking box to move referenced images to system trash
[*]Delete the new project folder, *UN*checking the box to move move referenced images to system trash
[/list]

*RAW conversion*
[list type=decimal]
[*]Open folder in DxO
[*]Edit as desired
[*]Export sidecars
[*]Process all images to jpgs in new folder on Desktop (e.g. Xmas Portraits) 
[/list]

*Image storage*
[list type=decimal]
[*]Copy RAW image folder (w/ sidecars) to hierarchical folder on HDD (organized by year and month, then folder, e.g. Pictures > RAW Images > 2012 > 12 > Xmas Portraits RAW). Note that a copy remains on the Desktop
[*]Import the folder from the hierarchical location into my RAW Image Library in Aperture as referenced images
[*]Import the folder of JPG images into the Aperture Library (the default one) as managed images, i.e. directly in the library
[*]The folder of the JPG images on the Desktop remains until I've copied it to my wife's MacBook Pro (imported into iPhoto for her), then gets deleted from my Desktop
[*]The folder of RAW images on the Desktop remains until I have backed it up to one external HDD at home, and a second external HDD at work (both with the same hierarchical organization), then gets deleted
[*]The CF card with the images is now returned to the usable pool, to be formatted next time it goes in the camera (indicated with a slip of paper in the case)
[/list]

* When shooting with a one-slot camera like my 7D, right after copying the images to the HDD, I'd immediately back the images up to an external drive; with the dual slots of the 1D X, Card 2 serves as backup storage, and I only format Card 2 when it's 80-90% full and all images on it are processed and backed up as above. I currently have a pair of 32 GB 90 MB/s cards that I swap as Card 1, and a third 32 GB 90 MB/s card as Card 2. I also have a pair of 16 GB 60 MB/s as spares, in case I can't get the images processed fast enough.

So, when all is done, my RAW images are in three locations - two external drives in physically different locations, and on my laptop. Then, every 2-3 months, I burn that period worth of RAW images onto DVD(s), and those go in a safe deposit box (in a town that's neither home nor work). The idea is that laptop storage is finite, and although I have not needed to yet, I can delete a prior year's worth of RAW images from the internal HDD as needed to free up space, knowing there are 3 copies elsewhere. The JPG images can easily be recreated, and even then, those are stored on two diferent laptops.

Hope that helps...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 19, 2012)

jhaces said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Once I am done with my editing, I export from Lightroom into JPG files and those go in another "Exports" directory structure organized much like the one mentioned above. After that, I manually upload the exported pics to a Zenfolio online gallery.
> ...



They aren't nearly as big as all the other RAW stuff so I just choose to keep a local organized copy of what I have uploaded to Zenfolio. Not a big necessity but it's faster to get something there than have to go into LR, find the group and do another export. Plus, it's a LOT faster to browse those smaller JPG files instead of RAW/DNG for viewing, local or otherwise.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing what you've written, Neuro - I'm sure many people (including the OP) find that helpful. I have quite a similar workflow to you, Neuro in a way:

1) I don't shoot most of my photos RAW (but JPEG... but this might change as I have purchased a new more powerful PC a few weeks ago).

2) While going through and deleting the 'not work keeping' photos (about 5% of photos), I select 'favourite photos' from each month (usually around 10% of the total photos)- and save these original Fav JPEGs in a sub-folder called "YYYY_MM Favs"

During this stage I also select and move photos that I've made for HDR (exposure bracketing) and panorama processing - both of which I use dedicated software for. 

3) I run all my 'normal' photos (which includes the Favs, but not the HDRs or Panos) through DxO with 2 sizes: full size and HD (1920 x 1080),

4) I run the HDR and Pano photos through the other respective programs (eg Photomatix and Panorama Magic) - saving output files for the ones I'm happy with. Also, I use Photoshop (a very old, but still good working version) to post process any 'critical Fav photos' (eg ones I'm going to share, print, etc).

5) I then delete the 'normal photos' and any source HDR / Pano photos. (that is I keep the 'DxO output' and 'HDR output' and 'Pano output' files as well as all my Favs)

6) Next I copy the Favs, DxO and HDR and Pano output files both to a backup internal HDD and copy to an external HDD. (so they are in 3 places).

7) My favourites (& good HDRs and Panos) I copy to an additional external HDD. I keep all my external HDDs in different place to home (eg my filing cabinet in my office and my work place, which is a secure Government building)

For actual viewing (on my home computers and laptop) - I use ACDSee for my folder viewing (I like the layout and quick things it can do).

I hope my input is helpful.

Paul


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2012)

Many thanks to all for your valuable instructions & insights. I will give it a try. I have to admit that it seems a bit overwhelming compared to what I was doing previously - importing new pics to Aperture to organize & edit. The next phase of the learning curve to improve my skills & pics, I guess. 

Again, sincere thanks to all.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!

Perhaps it might be easier to just shoot perfect pictures every time. Yeah, that's my plan...


----------

